# orange spots on ferrets skin?



## ferretgal99

hi there, recently on my ferrets (kits, gills) i have noticed very pale orange spots on both of my ferrets skin. it doesnt seem to irratate them as there not scratching or biteing at there fur and are eating and playing normally. 

recently i washed them with ferret shampoo but i'v used it before and its not affected them as far as i know, but as i said the spots are very pale.

there tiny and about the size of a needle head and pretty much all over. apart from this my ferrets are totally normal and theres nothing else wrong. has any one else had this or know what it is? thanks.


----------



## DKDREAM

it sounds like a build up of oil but without actually seeing them i couldn't say, over bathing a ferret will make them to produce too much oil and this will stay on the skin. If they are only kits why are you bathing so much


----------



## Shady

I had this with some of my old guys a few years ago. I was told by a vet that it COULD be related to mites. But even they were not completely sure. Either way, I treated them for mites and it did clear up the problem. But I was never sure if it was that or if it was a fluke.


----------



## DKDREAM

good point, but i do think a lot of the time its just a oil build up, but like you say mites shouldn't be ruled out.


----------



## ferretgal99

aha thanks for that, i'll give them some mite treament anyway becuase they could proberly do with some. (theres alot of scratching been going on lately...)
thanks for the advice.


----------



## we love bsh's

ferretgal99 said:


> hi there, recently on my ferrets (kits, gills) i have noticed very pale orange spots on both of my ferrets skin.* it doesnt seem to irratate them as there not scratching or biteing at there fur *and are eating and playing normally.
> 
> recently i washed them with ferret shampoo but i'v used it before and its not affected them as far as i know, but as i said the spots are very pale.
> 
> there tiny and about the size of a needle head and pretty much all over. apart from this my ferrets are totally normal and theres nothing else wrong. has any one else had this or know what it is? thanks.


Then your latest post says there is scratching going on


----------



## we love bsh's

ferretgal99 said:


> aha thanks for that, i'll give them some mite treament anyway becuase they could proberly do with some. (*theres alot of scratching been going on lately...) thanks for the advice.*


 

......here.


----------

